
There Is No Plan for the End of the Coronavirus Crisis - khartig
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/04/there-is-no-plan-for-the-end-of-the-coronavirus-crisis.html
======
pcr0
Asia is having a 2nd wave because of students and people working in the West
returning to Asia due to fear of lockdown or the spread of the virus. I don't
think the opposite migration will be of similar magnitude since it hit Asia
first and the Asia->West migration already happened in Feb.

------
samizdis
> "... about one in every three people being tested could be getting the wrong
> result. You can’t build any kind of public-health response on top of
> information that faulty."

Grim truth.

------
mdorazio
Here's the only plan that exists in the US: get a viable vaccine out the door
as fast as possible. Everything between now and that future point (likely next
year) is a question mark. I simply can't see how "Test & trace" can even work
logistically in a country as large and free of draconian government action as
the US, especially given how many people here don't even take shelter in place
seriously. So for now it's a game of watching the case count and asking how
much economic damage we can take before things get _really_ bad.

~~~
inpdx
There's also the possibility of a treatment that dramatically lowers deaths.
That would be a game changer. As will widespread serological testing that
allows those with antibodies to move freely and return to non-essential work.

------
tabtab
Yes there is: Pray for a friggen miracle. Atheists, it's worth a try in case
there is a %0.00001 chance you are wrong.

~~~
samizdis
What has that article got to do with atheism, or religion?

